# Outside tile recommendations?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys I am looking for some advice on this job again. To much wrong with it to just patch repair. 90% of tile have zero bond so I'm looking for advice on the best materials to use for this. Off to pick out tiles so was gonna ask whilst there as I have never done tile outside before. What would you do if this was your job. Its me grandma's house so don't want to go over board but want to make it last. 

I'm unsure if something like ditra would be any good for a job like this. Tile is also bonded to side of steps.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There are specific tiles that are made for using outside, freeze-thaw ratings or something like that. All I have used is color body porcelain rated for exterior use.

I had to scarify both porches I did. Used Kearabond mixed with kearalastic and an epoxy grout.

Look into having the porch and steps re-done with stamped concrete, she may like that better and normally seems to be about the same cost vs. me tiling.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Warner hit the main points, Flexbond works for thinset, make sure the tile has some good traction or granny may go for a ride, when snow hits the tile, it gets ugly, GMOD


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditra is a great product but I have issues when using on exterior applications. The problem is the usage of unmodified to install the Ditra over the slab.

I would scarify the porch & steps. Make sure the porch is sloped for drainage. Patch any cracks over 1/8". Use Hydro Ban over the areas to be tiled. Kerabond/Keralastic to install the tile. Make sure the tile is exterior rated. Most porcelain is. Slate is another very good exterior choice. 

If you use portland-based grout, mix with a latex additive. Seal grout.
Use QuartzLock II or SpectraLOCK. No sealing necessary.


----------

